# reload windows



## jackkittino (Dec 17, 2007)

Hello ,I bought a old pc which has a copy of xp but no license for the os so I need to format the system and reload windows, anybody know step by step instruction if so please post as soon as possible:no:


----------



## NothingsLevel (Aug 27, 2006)

Buy a license for it. Even before you had to wipe the system, the seller should have transferred the license to you if he didn't wipe XP off it himself.


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

I can help, ut lets find out some things first.
Does this computer have a recovery partition? What brand is it?
I take it the is no COA (License) on the side ot bottom from Microsoft?
Do you have a copy of XP to replace this with?
Does the machine boot into windows now so you could make a boot disk?
Answer these ?? and I will continue/


----------



## jackkittino (Dec 17, 2007)

MinConst said:


> I can help, ut lets find out some things first.
> Does this computer have a recovery partition? What brand is it?
> I take it the is no COA (License) on the side ot bottom from Microsoft?
> Do you have a copy of XP to replace this with?
> ...


answer to all is none of that no to all above


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

So if you have a legal copy of XP then put the CD in the drive and boot from it. You may need to change the boot sequence in BIOS to allow booting from the CD. Run through the XP setup from the CD and choose to delete the partition. Then just follow through with the setup. You may need to find some drivers for hardware in your machine if they are not all included with XP. If you right click on my computer and choose properties and look at device manager and see any ! marks. Search for the drivers needed on the Internet. Obviously you will need either a LAN driver or modem driver depending on how you get access. Good luck.


----------



## robertpri (Mar 6, 2005)

jackkittino said:


> Hello ,I bought a old pc which has a copy of xp but no license for the os so I need to format the system and reload windows, anybody know step by step instruction if so please post as soon as possible:no:


Having been down this path many times [I run a small office computer network business] let me offer some tips:

1: when you say, 'no license', you know this for a fact? Many computers I see are fully licensed but there is no outward appearances. If you want to be sure, go to microsoft.com and try to download the latest security patch. If you have an illegal copy, the site will tell you. And no, don't worry about black helicopters overhead. MS will not come to your door. I have checked dozens of computers this way, just to be certain they are legal. [operating my own little company, I am NOT going to work with illegal softare]
2: do NOT format the drive! There is no reason for this, unless there are other compelling reasons. But formatting is like jumping off the cliff--no turning back. You can always format later as a last resort if things don't work out.
3: if necessary, buy a legit copy of XP on a CD. I prefer the XP Pro, but that's me. 
4: boot up and place the CD in the drive bay. it should pop up an run. Have the ID numbers handy.
5: Important: when the installation "sees" another copy of XP on the drive, it will ask if you want a new installation or copy over the old one. Be CERTAIN to install over the old one, otherwise you will have two completely different versions of XP and it will drive you and the computer nuts!
6: the new will totally replace the old, so not to worry.

Holler if you have more Qs.

bob


----------



## jackkittino (Dec 17, 2007)

*delete os ssytem*

:no: When I purchase the pc at the flea market, dirt cheap they inform me that there was no software available,also they inform me that the os was xp but don't know if the os was a legel copy or blackmarket copy. I try to update system but a pop up box appear copy is not legel please purchase, the computer is fairly new had to purchase a monitor so now I am trying to format system and load window 98 second edition which I have a legel copy . Will not invest money into system which an new xp os goes for 100.00 . is there any software which I can use to delete file and formay hard drive . thanks jack


----------



## NothingsLevel (Aug 27, 2006)

jackkittino said:


> :no: When I purchase the pc at the flea market, dirt cheap they inform me that there was no software available,also they inform me that the os was xp but don't know if the os was a legel copy or blackmarket copy.


If they didn't give you install media and the license, then you're probably outside the licensing agreement.

If the guy selling you the system doesn't know if the OS is properly licensed, it almost definitely is not.



jackkittino said:


> the computer is fairly new had to purchase a monitor so now I am trying to format system and load window 98 second edition which I have a legel copy . Will not invest money into system which an new xp os goes for 100.00


Well, if you consider that you puchased the system for $100 under the "true" value because it has an unlicensed OS on it, look at it as buying the rest of the system.

If the hardware is new enough Win98 won't run on it. Are you sure that you have a "legal copy" or is it a CD you used on another PC?



jackkittino said:


> is there any software which I can use to delete file and formay hard drive


If you buy a legit copy of XP, you can format the drive right in the installer.

Win9x, being based on DOS, has all the tools you need to make a boot floppy containing fdisk and format, plus the CD drivers to be able to access the Win98 setup on the disc.

Or you could download any of the various Linux distributions for free & install that.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

jackkittino said:


> :no: When I purchase the pc at the flea market, dirt cheap they inform me that there was no software available,also they inform me that the os was xp but don't know if the os was a legel copy or blackmarket copy. I try to update system but a pop up box appear copy is not legel please purchase, the computer is fairly new had to purchase a monitor so now I am trying to format system and load window 98 second edition which I have a legel copy . Will not invest money into system which an new xp os goes for 100.00 . is there any software which I can use to delete file and formay hard drive . thanks jack


You should be able to drop in the Win 98 disk and it will walk you through partitioning and formatting the hard drive and finally and installing Windows.
GL


----------



## newski (Dec 29, 2007)

If it doesn't have an OS and you don't want to buy one, the only option I can see is (assuming you intend to be legal) to load Linux. Ubuntu has a couple of different flavors. If you don't have a way to download and burn to a CD, they have an option where they will ship a couple of CDs for for free: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ . Good luck.


----------



## ajh359 (Nov 22, 2007)

There is a little program to get your keys , can not remember the name right now. Will find on some of my backup disk and post it if is alright. It is legal and hope is not a boot leg copy. And also you can find it on the net.


----------



## NothingsLevel (Aug 27, 2006)

ajh359 said:


> There is a little program to get your keys , can not remember the name right now. Will find on some of my backup disk and post it if is alright. It is legal and hope is not a boot leg copy. And also you can find it on the net.


That won't change the fact that MS is of the belief that the license key he's using isn't legal.


----------



## Klint (Jul 28, 2007)

You can view your current CD Key with this > http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/produkey.zip

To reinstall Windows you will need an XP cd, more than likley (if it's "blackmarket" you wil need an XP PRO ENTERPRISE CD. LEt me know if this helps and if you have any other questions
:thumbsup:


----------

